# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Uitspraak mr. Frank Visser kattenmosquito

## vragen

Een apparaatje dat door inzet van hoogfrequent geluid katten uit uw tuin jaagt. Het verjagen van katten is toegestaan maar het mag niet zo zijn dat je buren geluidsoverlast hierdoor krijgen. De verkoop van kattenverjagers is legaal maar het gebruik hiervan staat ter discussie. 

Zie uitzending mr. Frank Visser over gebruik van kattenverjager:

http://www.eerstehulpbijrecht.nl/fra...#comment-33949

De meeste mensen weten niet dat dit een "kattenverjager" heet. Sommigen noemen het een piepkastje. Het traceren van deze hoge pieptonen gaat lastig omdat hoge tonen moeilijk te lokaliseren zijn in tegenstelling tot gewone muziek.

----------

